# When did Fluoride become unhealthy?



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi All,

Just reading a prevention magazine....no other hunting or sports magazines around..<clears throat in a manly way>

Anyway, one of the pillars of the universe, the mortar of the foundation of my upbringing has been challenged.

Flouride is bad for you.

Let me throw out some words....bone cancer, lower IQs, osteoporosis and fluorosis.

Doing a little googling, it seems that there is quite a fuss going on about Flouride in the water.

Prevention Article on The Danger in Your Water
What is in your water?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

It became unhealthy the day it was made.... being a by product of aluminum production and all...

Using it may kill us but we will at least have a great smile when we go.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2006)

Flouride, like many other compounds, is good for you in small doses - like toothpaste - and is bad for you in amounts too large.  Even water can kill you if you overdo it too much.  The key to anything is balance and temperance.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 10, 2006)

Dont worry about it......the oxygen you're breathing is killing you as well.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 10, 2006)

Well we all got to die sometimes
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 11, 2006)

Question posed for discussion:

If flouride prevents cavaties,  why haven't cavities been eliminated?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 11, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Question posed for discussion:
> 
> If flouride prevents cavaties, why haven't cavities been eliminated?


 

Because it does not and the companys knows that are out to make ton's of money off all the people of this world.
Terry
Seiously I have no answer for you but great question


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Because it does not and the companys knows that are out to make ton's of money off all the people of this world.
> Terry
> Seiously I have no answer for you but great question


Damn those Floridians!

Wait, am I blaming the right people here?

Jeff


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 11, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Question posed for discussion:
> 
> If flouride prevents cavaties, why haven't cavities been eliminated?


 
fluoride can "help" to prevent cavities, but it cant reverse damage already done.

fluoride displaces the hydroxy portion of hydroxyapatite (the crystalline structure that makes up your teeth) and makes fluorapatite......this hardens the teeth and helps them resist the withdrawal of minerals.

so by brushing your teeth 2-3 times a day, you're getting fluoride to your teeth that it wouldnt normally get.

I dont know how much this helps out adults ( I think every bit helps, myself), but it is important in small children to get that fluoride to help harden those teeth.

Most parents though are not diligent at instilling a good oral hygiene routine in their kids.....and by the time the kids start wanting to brush their teeth (usually because of the opposite sex) the damage has been done.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Damn those Floridians!
> 
> Wait, am I blaming the right people here?
> 
> Jeff


 
WATCH IT FELLA!!!!!

I am one of the dozen or so people that was actually born in Florida and I got nothing to do with it....



Nevada_MO_Guy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it makes you feel any better, eating fish isn't really good for you either.... to much mercury


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 11, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> If it makes you feel any better, eating fish isn't really good for you either.... to much mercury


 
Actually, eating fish IS good for you.  It's the pollution we have pumped into their environment, that they ingest (i.e. mercury), and returns to us on our dinnerplate, that is dangerous.  Amazing how we can't seem to wash our hands of our mistakes...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> Actually, eating fish IS good for you. It's the pollution we have pumped into their environment, that they ingest (i.e. mercury), and returns to us on our dinnerplate, that is dangerous. Amazing how we can't seem to wash our hands of our mistakes...


 
Well sure if you want to get technical about it 
You see THIS is why you are second in Xuefu and all others are&#8230;well&#8230;not 

It is rather incredible how we (mankind) have a great propensity to take stuff that is good for us and make it bad or us. It use to be that fish was good for you but deep fried fish was bad. Now it is fish is good for you; however the mercury it contains isn't.

It never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 11, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Even water can kill you if you overdo it too much.


 
Everything today is summarized in MSDTs (Material Safety Data Sheets).  These are used by industry and list the properties and potential hazards of every chemical and compound that is in use today.

True story, tho I can't remember where I read this:

A school system somewhere, I think in Southern California (tho I could be wrong) had an MSDT on dihydrogen-oxide.  The sheet indicated that this compound could be deadly if accidentally inhaled, it can dissolve metals, destroy wood, and is detrimental to other materials.  The school officials became concerned about this compound and decided that something must be done to make sure it was eliminated from the school system and the children were kept from harm's way.

Of course dihydrogen-oxide, H2O, is water...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> The sheet indicated that this compound could be deadly if accidentally inhaled,


 
What&#8217;s bad for the human is good for the fish which is intern bad for the human because the human put mercury in the dihydrogen-oxide. EDIT and don't forget the flouride

Go figure


----------



## fireman00 (Sep 11, 2006)

Flouridation is one of the biggest fallacies thrust upon the citizens of the US.... prior to 1945 flouride was considered to be a pollutant, suddenly in '50s and '60s it was going to prevent tooth decay.  When records of flouridated/ non-flouridated children are compared there is virtually NO difference in the number of cavities, missing or filled teeth. 

there is an interesting article in the Wall Street Journal (23march06) and why the amount of flourid in the nation's drinking water should be reduced.

 do a google search for flouride pollutant


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Sep 11, 2006)

_One problem in determining fluoride's potential harm, if any, is that it's not clear how much we get from other sources. Virtually all foods contain at least a trace: Fluoride is a component of soil, so it turns up in fruit, vegetables, and grains. But how much there is depends on where a crop was grown, because the fluoride content of soil varies from one region to another. Agricultural pesticides and irrigation water often contain fluoride, too, which is incorporated into plants. Water given to chickens, cattle, and other farm animals may also be fluoridated.

According to the CDC, the typical American gets *1 to 3 mg* of fluoride per day, though experts say that is a very rough estimate. "There's a huge variation in levels of intake," says Levy. He leads a team that has been studying the diets of about 700 children in Iowa (roughly 70% of them in fluoridated communities) to get a more accurate picture of consumption of fluoride in this country. His research has already yielded some worrisome findings: About one-quarter of the children are swallowing twice as much fluoride each day as they should be.

t takes a lot of fluoride to begin developing skeletal fluorosis--at least 10 mg a day for 10 years. But endocrinologist Michael P. Whyte, MD, of the Washington University School of Medicine, the lead author of the report, says a person can get into the danger zone without quaffing gallons of tea every day. Whyte and his colleagues analyzed 10 types of instant tea for fluoride content. They found a range: Two brands contained only about 1 mg/L--Lipton Instant Diet Iced Tea Mix (Decaffeinated Lemon) and Schnucks Instant. However, most of the teas had at least twice that amount of fluoride, and one popular brand, *Lipton Instant, had 6.5 mg/L. (Likewise, brewed tea can contain anywhere from 1 to 6 mg/L of fluoride, depending on the variety used, the water, and the brewing time.)*

Picture a lifelong iced tea lover who guzzles a liter (about 1 quart) of a high-fluoride brand made with fluoridated water every day. Whyte suspects the scenario may not be so unusual in hot climates. "That's 7.5 mg. That's getting close to 10 mg a day," he says. "That could start to be associated with symptoms of skeletal fluorosis."
_

I had no idea that you could get fluoride from fruits and veggies ... and ... especially from brewed tea....

Earl Grey, hot, pass the flouride.


----------

